# Ahhhhh!



## CanadianLady

Completely freaking out. Ttc# 2 for 2 years. On my 4th cycle of Letrozole. Currently cd 27. Wasn't supposed to test until Monday but have not been feeling great the last few days. I know it's soooo early and trying not to get too far ahead of myself. I had 2 mmc in 2010 before I had my rainbow boy in Jan 2012. Want to be excited...but scared.
 



Attached Files:







1476905224910.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## River54

Wow congrats!!
Those are very solid lines!!


----------



## nicem815

Those look great!!! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------

